# Route to Spain



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

I am travelling down to Marbella in early January and am looking for a route down from Calais.

I was thinking of Calais to Bordeaux to Bayonne then Pamplona, Zaragoza, Valencia and then along the coast to Marbella.

Has anyone done this route in winter or have a better idea.

Many thanks


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

-or you could travel down the centre of France to Clermont Ferrand on the (pay) motorway (as the French keep their main arteries clear) & then down the (free) A75 to Narbonne, turn right & along the main roads past Barcelona . . 
I've no idea what the difference in mileage is but possibly more :?


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,Have a look at ABOUT FRANCE.COM and it will show you the way down and more info.regards H


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Bern2544 said:


> I am travelling down to Marbella in early January and am looking for a route down from Calais.
> 
> I was thinking of Calais to Bordeaux to Bayonne then Pamplona, Zaragoza, Valencia and then along the coast to Marbella.
> 
> ...


 Hi Ber2544.
We did this route coming home in March and we did get some snow around the Pamplona area but nothing too serious. We are going to take this route back in December but we will also keep an eye on the weather forecast when at Bordeaux in case bad weather "up in the hills" means we need to swing left to go via Toulouse.
Have a good trip.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Bern

I’ve travelled this route many times between November and February, sometimes rain sometimes snow but we have never failed to get to Spain or home.
The only thing that you can guarantee is that until you get to the border with Spain it will be cold, the good thing is that the main routes are well gritted and open.

If you would like the route I use with safe stops send me a PM with you’re email address and I will return it to you with a step by step break down, last thing if you intend to use campsites over the Christmas period you will need to book in advance as they do get chocker over this time.

Regards
Ray


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think it depends on whether you want a direct ot touring route. If direct I choose to go straight down the middle of Spain on the E5. Incidentally, don't expect decent campsites at Marbella if you haven't been before as they are a dismal lot. The best three are known locally as 'death by fire', 'death by water', and 'just death'! The surrounding areas are good though.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We do this same route each year and only had trouble once (slow progress in snow over about 40 miles near Zaragoza) but that was coming back in March. 

Going out in December has always been a breeze. We have used Cap Breton Aire, Bayonne; Dinopolis car park (Teruel); the free aire at Ibi (near Alcoy), each year and have felt very safe at all those places.

Having tried the Rhone valley, Clermont Ferrand, Toulouse routes and on down the east coast of Spain past Barcelona, the Rouen/ Bordeaux/ Teruel/ Valencia is now our route of choice.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

The October issue of MMM has an article on a suggested route from Calais to the border (via Bordeaux) and stopping places along the way with additional useful info.

Next issue covers border to the Costas.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

If youre going to Marbella why go via Valencia.Just cut straight down to Madrid on A1 then take M50 round it then A4 and follow the signs for Malaga either via Granada or Cordoba.Take new AP45 toll road (cheap) around Malaga onto A7 and onto Marbella.
All these roads are now excellent and well looked after in winter.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

We ve been down to algeciras twice going via Biarritz, Burgos Salamanca, Seville, 

dual carriageway all the way through spain quite a bit of it toll free. good some free aires on the way. palencia, caceres and sanlucar are good aires, slamanca is worth a couple of days but acsi.


Just a couple of notes, Biarritz is having barriers installed - they intend to charge 12 euros a night all year round still includes elec. and tolls now 25ish euros on the reworked A10.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

jonegood said:


> We ve been down to algeciras twice going via Biarritz, Burgos Salamanca, Seville,
> 
> dual carriageway all the way through spain quite a bit of it toll free. good some free aires on the way. palencia, caceres and sanlucar are good aires, slamanca is worth a couple of days but acsi.
> 
> Just a couple of notes, Biarritz is having barriers installed - they intend to charge 12 euros a night all year round still includes elec. and tolls now 25ish euros on the reworked A10.


This is a great route Peage on Burgos bit now but still the best quiet roads away from holiday period,hassle free and just as quick as any other.


----------

